# Wo bleibt denn nun das....



## Hoschie (16. Mai 2010)

....heiß erwartete Coolermaster Cm 690 II PCGH Edition ?

Need neuen PC und warte nur noch auf das Gehäuse !!111einself


----------



## Hoschie (17. Mai 2010)

Ein Auszug aus der Email mit PCGH Mitarbeitern

Hallo,



wir gehen davon aus, dass das Gehäuse in spätestens 2 Monaten bei Caseking verfügbar ist.





Grüße,



Daniel Waadt

Product Manager PC Games Hardware

Computec Media AG, a subsidiary of Marquard Media Group



Dr.-Mack-Straße 77

D-90762 Fürth

www.pcgameshardware.de

PC Games Hardware (english): news, reviews, downloads on pcgameshardware.com - PC Games Hardware

COMPUTEC MEDIA AG - Das Unternehmen


----------



## Ahab (17. Mai 2010)

Sowas kannst du aber viel besser im Thread für PCGH E-Commerce Produkte posten.


----------



## herethic (17. Mai 2010)

Alternativ holst du dir einfach Xigmatek Midgard White Knight Special bei Caseking.de


----------



## herethic (22. Juni 2010)

Hier ist es Vorbestellung möglich - Cooler Master CM 690 II PCGH-Edition in Weiß [Anzeige] - cooler master


----------

